# gluten and hashimoto's



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello. I was diagnosed with hashimoto's in june. I also had my doctor run celiac labs which came back positive. I'm having an endoscopy and biopsy in two weeks to see if i have celiac disease.

If my biopsy comes back negative, i'm still trying to decide if i may go gluten free because i've read it's helpful for hashimoto's. I'm just wondering if any of you have celiac disease or just have chosen to go gluten free, etc. Thanks!

Also, i've heard my celiac antibody tests could be false positive because of my hashimoto antibodies. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

let the gluten go forever.....do research and you will see that gluten is not a good thing for hashi's. I know most don't do it, but I take every "positive" road I can towards good health and eliminating gluten is advised by most folks that have done research on hashi's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> let the gluten go forever.....do research and you will see that gluten is not a good thing for hashi's. I know most don't do it, but I take every "positive" road I can towards good health and eliminating gluten is advised by most folks that have done research on hashi's.


Nothing is the same w/today's gentic engineering; especially wheat. Hashi's or not..................I would not touch it.

Good for you! And I am glad you are starting to feel better. You have been through hell and back thanks to the Cymbalta.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I went gluten free when I was diagnosed and it was the best decision I ever made. Not only did I feel better I lost weight as well. 
All gluten did for me was aggrevate my hashi's. Been off it for about 5 months now - big difference.


----------



## gebber1024 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can anyone that's gone gluten free tell me exactly what symptoms improved? I'm seriously considering losing the gluten.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gebber1024 said:


> Can anyone that's gone gluten free tell me exactly what symptoms improved? I'm seriously considering losing the gluten.


Fibro-like pain, brain fog, weight, energy, no more narcolepsy, intestinal motility.


----------



## gebber1024 (Sep 10, 2012)

Andros said:


> Fibro-like pain, brain fog, weight, energy, no more narcolepsy, intestinal motility.


I know everyone is different but how long did it take you to notice a difference?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

gebber1024 said:


> Can anyone that's gone gluten free tell me exactly what symptoms improved? I'm seriously considering losing the gluten.


Heartburn, throwing up all the time, diarhea, bloating, weight gain,,,,
It took about three weeks for me to notice any changes, though the puking stopped immediately.


----------

